# Antigua Saltwater Fishing



## XJfire75 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone ever fished Antigua? Near shore or offshore?

Looking into fishing a few hours while on our honeymoon in October. Seen where they have awesome tarpon fishing and great offshore just wanting to hear some opinions and experiences from other folks. 

Thanks


----------



## Kkdtrollpro (Jun 21, 2016)

My buddy just gota back from there I will ask him. He caught some reef fish from the shore.


----------



## PANFISHER (Jun 21, 2016)

Take it from an old married man. You go fishing with or without your wife on your " honeymoon", And it will be a held over your head for the rest of your life.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 21, 2016)

PANFISHER said:


> Take it from an old married man. You go fishing with or without your wife on your " honeymoon", And it will be a held over your head for the rest of your life.



I fished, speared, and caught lobsters for hours every day on my honeymoon. All she talks about is how she wants to go back.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 22, 2016)

My biggest regret on my honeymoon in Jamaica was us not going marlin fishing https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g1892998-d3211306-Reviews-Mystic_Amara_II_Deep_Sea_Bottom_Fishing_Charters-Jolly_Harbour_Saint_Mary_Parish.html they are highly rated.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Dude forget fishing and spend that time with your wife. unless she's going with you. Antigua is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been. If you wanna surprise your new bride with one of the coolest things ever try this.Absolutely worth every penny.....

http://www.adventureantigua.com/the-xtreme-circumnav/


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh she's going with me. Haha. She loves to fish and is dang good at it. I'd love to get her on a big snook or tarpon. I've never caught either. 

I've seen videos where folks catch Jack Cravells and Roosters near shore. I'd be ok with beach or mangrove fishing if I can find a place to rent equipment


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 23, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dude forget fishing and spend that time with your wife. unless she's going with you. Antigua is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been. If you wanna surprise your new bride with one of the coolest things ever try this.Absolutely worth every penny.....
> 
> http://www.adventureantigua.com/the-xtreme-circumnav/



I've seen those boats and that looks awesome. How long is the trip and does the ride get boring after a while? (I go offshore fishing running 25-40mph almost weekly)


----------



## fairweather (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, it seems you have chosen well.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 5, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> I've seen those boats and that looks awesome. How long is the trip and does the ride get boring after a while? (I go offshore fishing running 25-40mph almost weekly)



It's about 6 hours long, but it is very fun and you stop at multiple places to snorkel and enjoy a beachside lunch. We were never bored and I have fished off shore a decent bit and ride in 80mph bass boats all the time. Now there is a portion of the ride where you go out on the Atlantic side that gets pretty hairy for about 5 mins compared to the rest of the trip. We have done excursions all over the Caribbean while cruising and this is one of my top 2 favorite.


----------

